# Shoes off



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

This is just a lightweight post, but I just wanted to see what women here thought of this this. 

Three women were having a discussion before a meeting at work the other day. One woman asked the others if being barefoot ever made them feel more exposed in front of others. She said that she was at home one day working out. She had on a tank-top, really short shorts that she didn’t wear in public, and running shoes. When she finished her workout, she took her shoes off. At some point, a delivery guy came to the door and she answered. She said the delivery guy didn’t act inappropriate in any way, but she said, “ I just found myself feeling a little awkward as if I’d went to the door in my underwear or something. She said, “I thought later that if I still had my running shoes on, I don’t believe I would have thought anything of it; that would have given my outfit a different feel.” The other women said they knew what she was talking about.

Like I wrote, it’s a lightweight post, but just wanted to see if it was relatable. It’s not something I had ever heard before.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

I just asked my wife if she would answer the door barefoot. She said she does but that it's weird and that she puts on socks/shoes/slippers if someone is at the driveway gate or if she has time when they're already at the door (our mudroom is through the garage so there are no shoes at the front door). Socks are no problem but apparently barefoot is too far (regardless of what else she's wearing).

Women are weird...


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Well, she did basically go to the door in her underwear. But, she's thinking if she had been wearing shoes he wouldn't have noticed her butt cheeks hanging out. lol As if!


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I would have felt much more exposed with the very short shorts that she was wearing rather that bare feet.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Diana7 said:


> I would have felt much more exposed with the very short shorts that she was wearing rather that bare feet.


I didn't join the conversation, but it seemed like it wasn't the actual feet, but just how being barefoot combined with the rest of her outfit made her feel different, but if she had still had her shoes on, it gave a different feel to it. I kinda get it. When my x wife used to come down the stairs in her nightgown, it was a different vibe if she was barefoot or if she had on her huge animal slippers. It was kinda a difference between wife and mommy mode.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I can't relate (to the short-shorts or the feeling around barefoot) and don't think my friends would relate to this either. As a hypothetical, if I was at someone else's home with a request to remove shoes before entering and that meant I'd be barefoot, I wouldn't particularly like that. I'd prefer to just be in socks if it came down to that. I'm hard-pressed to think of a time when someone has asked me to remove my shoes first (outside of traveling in Japan, which was expected). Sometimes when people come into our home, they have automatically removed their shoes at the door - even though I suggest they can leave them on. It's an appreciated gesture when 'workmen' with perhaps muddy/dirty footwear initiate this, but even then, I tell them not to worry about it (most still do, regardless). If I was barefoot in my own home though? Wouldn't really think about it.

In saying all that, the last few years and realizing the JOY of warm slippers (which are worn daily!), it would be a rare occurrence that I'd be caught seen in these. Only really with Batman. Lucky dude. Although a few minutes at the door with a delivery guy, I'm sure he's got other things to think about than what's on my feet or observe what I'm wearing.

I really digressed with this answer.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Nope. Barefoot is my preference. I have been known to leave shoes or flip flops at other people's houses, and definitely in the car. But, I think it's a friend thing....like getting a cup of coffee at a friend's house or waiting to be offered a cup.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Barefoot is fine. In fact even though it's 25 degrees and snowing out, I'm barefoot and I'd answer the door as such.


----------



## NotEZ (Sep 23, 2012)

I dont get this as a problem. I like to be cold at night cause I have a huge king size flannel duvet that I love to cuddle in at night so I keep the window open (yes, even in the -40 to -53 we had all week, though less open) and sleep in tiny shorts and a tank top. Ive opened the door to many couriers like that. 

Heck, there are some weekends I never change out of them if I dont have to leave and move my blankie to the couch to watch sports. If Im not expecting you at my door, I dont care what you think when I open it.

Sent from my SM-A530W using Tapatalk


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

I don't like being barefooted unless I'm at the beach. I always wear my "house shoes" which provide protection against surfaces, and I get cold feet.

In my area, I think it's very common for people to answer the door barefooted, or wearing very little clothing because I live in a beach town!


----------



## NotEZ (Sep 23, 2012)

Though I will never do the dishes or clean the house without sandals on.  Thats the only time I wear anything on my feet in the house, including socks. So maybe Im the odd one

Sent from my SM-A530W using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Maybe the lady at work felt that if she'd been wearing running shoes it would have been more obvious that she'd been working out, while being barefooted might have given the impression to some fantasy-deluded guy that she just runs around in almost nothing all the time waiting for the next girlfriends' pillow-fight to start? 😂

Honestly, I might feel weird about answering the door in not enough clothes, but whether I were barefoot or not wouldn't really register. I live in a part of the South where most people go barefooted routinely at home and often also outdoors for at least some portion of the year. 

Interestingly, it's usually considered odd and somewhat impolite here to remove your shoes when entering someone else's home, unless the host(ess) asks you to. The exception being if you're coming in while obviously filthy - from the farm, from hunting, from a very rainy/muddy day, etc. - in which case, you ask if you can take your shoes off or offer to take them off. But to just shuck them at the door as a matter of course is something only close friends would think to do. It's viewed as a slightly too-intimate gesture to go barefooted in a home where you're not close with the family - on par with helping yourself to something in the refrigerator without asking or being offered. 

Cultural norms are weird. And fun! 😄


----------



## Bluesclues (Mar 30, 2016)

Rowan said:


> Maybe the lady at work felt that if she'd been wearing running shoes it would have been more obvious that she'd been working out, while being barefooted might have given the impression to some fantasy-deluded guy that she just runs around in almost nothing all the time waiting for the next girlfriends' pillow-fight to start? 😂


This is exactly what I was thinking, including the pillow-fight part, lol!


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. I guess I misinterpreted what they were saying. I didn’t take it as to whether she was


Rowan said:


> Maybe the lady at work felt that if she'd been wearing running shoes it would have been more obvious that she'd been working out, while being barefooted might have given the impression to some fantasy-deluded guy that she just runs around in almost nothing all the time waiting for the next girlfriends' pillow-fight to start? 😂


From the time of their conversation, I honestly think this is more along the lines of what she was thinking. Somehow, being barefoot just added an extra naked/sassy vibe to her appearance that she wouldn’t have felt in her running shoes. Like I wrote before, when my x used to have in her night gown, it was a different look if she was barefoot or in her oversized animal slippers.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

@southbound ,

Hi! I'm a female human here...and I find this discussion fascinating! I get it--it's not really "marriage" talk, but it is talk about how peoples' minds work, and from that point of view I find it fascinating. 

So first, my own personal opinion is that I do not relate at all with what these ladies were saying. BUT I am also two things that they may not be: I grew up on a farm and we were barefoot 9 months of the year (and only wore boots for the 3 months due to snow), and I am very comfortable being nude. Like everyone, I see things on my bod with which I'm dissatisfied, but I also see that there are many positives to exactly the way I am right now, so I feel at ease within my own skin. I think both of these things may be relevant.

Okay...it's winter here right now, and right now, at this moment, I'm wearing socks. I'm only wearing socks because I would get cold with barefeet. But once the weather is consistently about 50 degrees...I will be barefoot, and I paint my toenails so I feel pretty. I don't have "pretty" feet. I walk A LOT and my feet are used A LOT...but I do take good care of my feet (btw, EB has beautiful feet: long, slender, and lovely! My toes are more like sausages LOL). Anyway, I walk outside with bare feet, I walk in the house with bare feet--the only time I put on my shoes is to go in public or when I take my daily walk. So my feet are used to being bare, and I'm used to having no shoes or covering. 

Similarly with being unclothed. I'm not a nudist, per se, but I just don't feel self-conscious in the nude. I call it skyclad. But about 99.99% of that, for me, is that I feel like myself in my own skin. I'm good with it. Now I personally always have this or that I'd like to work on or improve (heehee) but for the most part, I feel like I am okay with me and I am okay in my skin, so if you see a little leg, ankle or foot, okay so what? It's just attached to me.  (Hey my eyes are up here.)

I kind of wonder if the ladies didn't feel a little exposed because in real life the short shorts and "exercise top" are really more like a pair of undies...and with no shoes on, it's not clear if they ARE undies or a workout outfit. With the shoes, the delivery person might go "Ah ha! Working out!" but otherwise they might wonder "Um... was that undies or what?" In which case, the shoe aren't the issue--the dumb workout outfit is. I mean, seriously--throw on a t-shirt and yoga pants! LOL


----------



## Not (Jun 12, 2017)

If I could go shoeless at work in my office I would lol! That would be heaven!


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Nope. I love being barefoot.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Affaircare said:


> Okay...it's winter here right now, and right now, at this moment, I'm wearing socks. I'm *only* wearing socks because I would get cold with barefeet.
> 
> Similarly with being unclothed. I'm not a nudist, per se, but I just don't feel self-conscious in the nude.


...I don't know where to look!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

southbound said:


> ... or in her oversized animal slippers.


What kind of animal / character were they?


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

NotEZ said:


> Though I will never do the dishes or clean the house without sandals on.  Thats the only time I wear anything on my feet in the house, including socks. So maybe Im the odd one
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530W using Tapatalk


So if you're barefoot and need to do the dishes, do you go put sandals on? 

I'm genuinely intrigued as I'd consider this quirky and quirky is good!


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Not said:


> If I could go shoeless at work in my office I would lol! That would be heaven!


I use to have an employee, an older guy who would get to the office and take his shoes off and walk around in his socks all day.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

heartsbeating said:


> What kind of animal / character were they?


I believe they looked like an animal foot of some kind, and they were big. It just gave an entirely different look than if she was barefoot.


----------



## NotEZ (Sep 23, 2012)

heartsbeating said:


> So if you're barefoot and need to do the dishes, do you go put sandals on?
> 
> I'm genuinely intrigued as I'd consider this quirky and quirky is good!


Every single time. 

Ive been doing it so long, its just habit now. I originally started cause I always seem to drip water on the floor and I cant stand stepping in it.

Sent from my SM-A530W using Tapatalk


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

happyhusband0005 said:


> I use to have an employee, an older guy who would get to the office and take his shoes off and walk around in his socks all day.


I wouldn’t give it a second thought if a woman did that, but it seems weird for a man to do it. There is a stand up comedian who does a routine about men walking around in socks and trying to discuss serious topics. It’s funny.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Affaircare said:


> @southbound I kind of wonder if the ladies didn't feel a little exposed because in real life the short shorts and "exercise top" are really more like a pair of undies...and with no shoes on, it's not clear if they ARE undies or a workout outfit. With the shoes, the delivery person might go "Ah ha! Working out!" but otherwise they might wonder "Um... was that undies or what?" In which case, the shoe aren't the issue--the dumb workout outfit is. I mean, seriously--throw on a t-shirt and yoga pants! LOL


I think this could be along the line of what she was thinking too. Due to the rest of her appearance, I would assume she takes care of her feet. That would probably factor in too. It’s different than if her feet were cracked and looked like an animal paw.

I think sometimes a simple thing can give an outfit a different vibe. An example might be if a woman has on jeans and a button up blouse. If it's tucked in, it has a different vibe than if it's tied in a knot and showing a little stomach.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Not said:


> If I could go shoeless at work in my office I would lol! That would be heaven!


That reminds me of something that happened before covid at my office. My boss had this one pretty aggressive woman working for him who I really didn't like because I felt she was a bully. I normally didn't take part in discussions between the young girls there but they were sitting around saying how gross it was that the boss took his shoes off in his office one day. now he's not the type to do that so it had to be because they were wet or something. 

The thing is they were doing it where he could overhear them. It made me really mad and I spoke up and told them it was nothing compared to their bad manners. 

I was barefoot most of the time growing up and I have no issue if somebody catches me barefoot as long as I'm in my own house or on my own property.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

southbound said:


> I wouldn’t give it a second thought if a woman did that, but it seems weird for a man to do it. There is a stand up comedian who does a routine about men walking around in socks and trying to discuss serious topics. It’s funny.


Was that Sebastian Maniscalco?


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

heartsbeating said:


> Was that Sebastian Maniscalco?


Yes it was! He is one of my favorite stand-up comedians. I think he is hilarious. Have you seen a lot of his stand-up?


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

southbound said:


> Yes it was! He is one of my favorite stand-up comedians. I think he is hilarious. Have you seen a lot of his stand-up?


Yes, love him! Have laughed along with many of his shows (and have seen him live, too).


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)




----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I love this bit... hope you don't mind me posting in this thread.
'Change out your cubes!'






And he does remind me of our friends, in terms of hosting; we were visiting them and picked up coffee for all of us on the way, the husband (who is Italian), had baked a cake that morning just for our visit and to have with the coffee. When we attended their child's birthday party, he saw us pulling up outside and before we'd even reached the party area, he was handing me a glass of red wine (and expressing he knew I'd like that one), Batman a beer (the type he likes), and ensuring we knew where the food was.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

heartsbeating said:


> Yes, love him! Have laughed along with many of his shows (and have seen him live, too).


That sounds great! I’ve seen all his stand-up specials, but haven’t seen him live. What year did you see him live and what town?


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

heartsbeating said:


> I love this bit... hope you don't mind me posting in this thread.


Not at all. I Love his comedy.


----------



## AndStilliRise (Nov 9, 2020)

southbound said:


> This is just a lightweight post, but I just wanted to see what women here thought of this this.
> 
> Three women were having a discussion before a meeting at work the other day. One woman asked the others if being barefoot ever made them feel more exposed in front of others. She said that she was at home one day working out. She had on a tank-top, really short shorts that she didn’t wear in public, and running shoes. When she finished her workout, she took her shoes off. At some point, a delivery guy came to the door and she answered. She said the delivery guy didn’t act inappropriate in any way, but she said, “ I just found myself feeling a little awkward as if I’d went to the door in my underwear or something. She said, “I thought later that if I still had my running shoes on, I don’t believe I would have thought anything of it; that would have given my outfit a different feel.” The other women said they knew what she was talking about.
> 
> Like I wrote, it’s a lightweight post, but just wanted to see if it was relatable. It’s not something I had ever heard before.


I've literally never even thought about it. I run around barefoot in my home constantly. I have never put my socks or shoes on for anyone coming to the door. The fact that this is even a discussion seems odd to me.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

AndStilliRise said:


> I've literally never even thought about it. I run around barefoot in my home constantly. I have never put my socks or shoes on for anyone coming to the door. The fact that this is even a discussion seems odd to me.


Why odd? I’m a guy, and when I heard her conversation, I felt like I actually knew what she was trying to say. Apparently, it’s difficult to put into words, but I didn’t think it was odd. I just wanted to see if other women could relate.


----------



## AndStilliRise (Nov 9, 2020)

southbound said:


> Why odd? I’m a guy, and when I heard her conversation, I felt like I actually knew what she was trying to say. Apparently, it’s difficult to put into words, but I didn’t think it was odd. I just wanted to see if other women could relate.


I didn't mean odd like suspicious. I just find it something strange to be concerned about. I have worked with 90% women for years and I can say this has never even been close to something that has ever come up. Don't get me wrong, I could list a whole bunch of other strange topics that we women talk about that most men don't want to know, but this is not one of them. Lol


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

I think the social distancing has gotten to me, but I was thinking about this again and decided to see if i noticed a difference in pictures. I actually think i understand. Here are two pictures of the same person, neither meant to be sexual, but when a lot of leg is shown, I think being barefoot does create a different look. Even though the feet aren't the focus, it adds skin and creates a more nude, sassy look. Does that make sense?


----------



## Hal9 (Mar 2, 2021)

I think it has to do with personal preference, comfort, and custom. When we lived in Hawaii, it was custom to remove shoes entering a home, and often it was bare feet. 
My wife prefers to go barefoot at home. She answers the door barefoot, and is after barefoot when we entertain. 
All a matter of preference and comfort.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

southbound said:


> I think the social distancing has gotten to me, but I was thinking about this again and decided to see if i noticed a difference in pictures. I actually think i understand. Here are two pictures of the same person, neither meant to be sexual, but when a lot of leg is shown, I think being barefoot does create a different look. Even though the feet aren't the focus, it adds skin and creates a more nude, sassy look. Does that make sense?
> 
> View attachment 74245
> View attachment 74248


Yep


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Nah, wouldn't bother me.

Hell, a gf of mine and I, if we're catching up in the evening, go to each others homes in our pj's so we can just crawl into bed when we get home. Our husbands think it's hilarious!


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

frusdil said:


> Nah, wouldn't bother me.
> 
> Hell, a gf of mine and I, if we're catching up in the evening, go to each others homes in our pj's so we can just crawl into bed when we get home. Our husbands think it's hilarious!


What is your opinion on the two pictures I used as an example? Do you think that when a lot of leg is shown, being barefoot makes the overall look different and a little more eye catching?


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

I am barefoot some of the time at home and have answered the door like that. Don't feel like it's a big deal. If you're covered i.e. dressed otherwise then it's fine.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

joannacroc said:


> I am barefoot some of the time at home and have answered the door like that. Don't feel like it's a big deal. If you're covered i.e. dressed otherwise then it's fine.


That’s true. If you’re covered in a normal fashion otherwise. What if you were like the situation I posted about and you had on short shorts?


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

southbound said:


> That’s true. If you’re covered in a normal fashion otherwise. What if you were like the situation I posted about and you had on short shorts?


I don't wear short shorts except to bed because I'm 40 and my thighs touch so it both makes me uncomfortable to be that bare, and it means chafing. It would make me feel uncomfortable being in short shorts in front of anyone pretty much. But that's my weirdness and would have no effect on anyone else's shorts-wearing.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

joannacroc said:


> I don't wear short shorts except to bed because I'm 40 and my thighs touch so it both makes me uncomfortable to be that bare, and it means chafing. It would make me feel uncomfortable being in short shorts in front of anyone pretty much. But that's my weirdness and would have no effect on anyone else's shorts-wearing.


I appreciate the reply. I was just wondering if being barefoot while showing a lot of leg added to the bare feeling. After overhearing the women that inspired me to start this thread, I assumed it was something women related to. I figured this would be an Iretesting thread with explanations. It seems, however, that most everybody is just puzzled. I actually think I understand it the most.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

southbound said:


> What is your opinion on the two pictures I used as an example? Do you think that when a lot of leg is shown, being barefoot makes the overall look different and a little more eye catching?


Honestly doesn't make any difference to me at all.


----------



## siodettor (Jul 29, 2021)

As a matter of fact, I know for sure that it's a wonderful feeling when you are barefoot on the grass. The first thing that comes to my mind in Ed Sheeran song, Perfect. I think you know it, you have to, because it's too popular! Nevertheless, if you mean that you shoes are broken or you, they are very uncomfortable, it will be better to test them prior going to the wedding. Here https://www.amade-tech.com/product/taber-abrasion-tester/ you have a very useful tool that will show you how good your footwear is and how strong, how resistant. It’s important to take care of your shoes, even at a wedding.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

I would not like to have to go to the door in bare feet , even in long jeans , in shorts I would be a little better but not happy , 

now your second part of this topic if my wife was in shorts and bear feet or long skirt with high split and bear feet i would be happy with the long skirt high split showing a lot of leg , 

now if a person came to the door in their bare feet I WOULD NOT MIND 
i might be a little but just a little like as if I was upsetting their privet time


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Blondilocks said:


> Well, she did basically go to the door in her underwear. But, she's thinking if she had been wearing shoes he wouldn't have noticed her butt cheeks hanging out. lol As if!


Yeah..wife would not have answered. She would have hollered for me or our 16yr old son to answer the door and she would have went to our room until the person was gone or she had changed into more appropriate clothing for company.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

When i was going to the Cowboy Church there have been times when we would knock doors to invite people to church. Sometimes you woyls get the occasional female answer the door shirtless or wearing nothing but a t-shirt/tank top only! Maybe she was a hooker advertising her goods.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

Divinely Favored said:


> When i was going to the Cowboy Church there have been times when we would knock doors to invite people to church. Sometimes you woyls get the occasional female answer the door shirtless or wearing nothing but a t-shirt/tank top only! Maybe she was a hooker advertising her goods.


or she was thinking it was a good way to frighten off the bible pushers


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

frenchpaddy said:


> or she was thinking it was a good way to frighten off the bible pushers


Problem was your talking guys in the rodeo scene, boots, cowboy hats, starched jeans big belt buckles. Not looking like typical JW uniform. They would not have known. Most likely hoping one of us would want to sample the goods.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

Divinely Favored said:


> Problem was your talking guys in the rodeo scene, boots, cowboy hats, starched jeans big belt buckles. Not looking like typical JW uniform. They would not have known. Most likely hoping one of us would want to sample the goods.


 there might be some that think it would be a extra to seduce a jw , they might even want to see if they could turn them to the wild side as much as the jw would want convert a sinner


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

frenchpaddy said:


> there might be some that think it would be a extra to seduce a jw , they might even want to see if they could turn them to the wild side as much as the jw would want convert a sinner


Probably..some would see the sharp dressed Jahova Witness or Mormons and do that to mess with them.


----------

